# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.4.8 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.4.8 is out! New models added!  Added  support for Samsung SM-J320A, Samsung SM-G750A, Samsung SCH-I605,  Samsung SGH-I317, Samsung SHV-E270S via eMMC and support for Alcatel  OT-4060A, Alcatel OT-5054O and Alcatel OT-6055U via USB. 
Many improvements and new possibilities. 
Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.   Medusa PRO v.1.4.8 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Samsung SM-J320A - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G750A - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SCH-I605 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SGH-I317 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SHV-E270S - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Alcatel OT-4060A - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Alcatel OT-5054O - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Alcatel OT-6055U - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  -  Added possibility to select any SRF manually after device connecting  (from now on “Smart repair” button is always active after successful  device connecting). 
- Added new USB loaders for Qualcomm MSM8952 CPU for Alcatel devices. 
- Improvements on “Boot operation mode” tab:   *During  “Boot operation mode” installation next to “Partition config” and “Boot  bus config” register drop-down lists you may now see the final value of  these registers (in Hex and Bin formats).**Added operation with H/W reset function [RST_N_FUNCTION] register.*  - Improvements when outputting information to Software log:  *Added showing of sizes (capacities) of partitions when connecting eMMC.**Added  possibility of showing the partition table (start address, length) in  Hex values. To do this, it is necessary to select option “Partition info  in Hex address” at “Welcome” tab of Software.**Added possibility of clearing Software log by pressing right mouse button.*  -  Improved “Factory Repair” operation and searching of “Build info” for  Samsung devices, based on TI OMAP 4430 CPU (thanks to andrei_d1978). 
- Improvements in Download Manager - added possibility to select and  download group of files (select files by vendor) from the Support Area. 
- Uploaded new SFR for Huawei Y530-U00 into the Support Area. 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area. 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

